# 1971 Wiring diagram



## rcauchon (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi, I would like to know if anyone has a wiring diagram and can send it to me for a 71 LeMans Sport, straight 6 converted to a V8..my email address is [email protected]


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Check out this thread. First post shows diagrams. Should give you a start....

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/gto-wiring-diagram-scans-22042/


----------



## rcauchon (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice Car !! Thanks, I received a wire harness from painless and somehow it doesn't look like it's the right one, I'm just trying to make heads and tails out of it so I can get the car running.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Doesn't painless lable each wire as to where it's going?(ie. temp, oil pressure, starter excite, heater blower etc) Or was that another company??


----------



## rcauchon (Aug 10, 2010)

I thought I heard that too, but not in this case..


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

So much for being "painless".....


----------

